# Look X85 ?!?



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone have any info about this Look cyclocross bike:
http://www.cxmagazine.com/eurobike-part-2-cyclocross-bikes-tires-disc-brakes
(photo and brief blurb about half-way down the page)

I know some of the French national team have been seen on Look CX bikes in the past, but the older ones used canti brakes, not discs. Any info on availability (U.S.) or pricing?


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

No prices but I think BikeRadar says it will only available in spring '12.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well according to Looks main site the 2012 line-up will be "released" soon. 
They say they've expanded the Premium line with flag paint jobs from various countries. 

I hope they are planing on doing way more than that regarding road bikes.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a gorgeous bike


----------

